# 2013 VW CC Build Log



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Hey All!!

As promised I said I will start new build log of my new ride which is 2013 VW CC.

As of right now I have been getting some parts and some used parts so I could use them in my build and not damage oem parts that came with the car. 
I did the same thing with my previous TL and I got a great deal on the parts that I have purchased.

Things that I have bought:
1. oem trim ring for head unit - undecided but I think I have made up my mind today.
2. cigarette lighter try to cut it and mount dsp controller.
3. tweeter pods since I will be molding some big tweeters in stock location.

So far as Equipment ! 
HU: Car pc or thinking of going with a tablet you guys decide both will have optical output and capabilities of its own just like my beloved TL
Screen Liliput 10.2" or Samsung tablet 11.6"
Amps: 
Mosconi Zero 4 for front 2 way active setup
Mosconi Zero 1 for Sub - Subs might do 2 of them in ported enclosure
DSP - Helix DSP Pro with Director

Speakers:
Tweeters- Audio Frog GB15
Mids - ScanSpeak Illuminator 18WU
Sub - SSA X-Con 12" dual 2 ohm coil ran it at 4 ohm, such a musical sub!

I haven't done anything to the car other than car alarm and remote starter! which was recently installed.
Another thing I wanna do is windows tinting, and get full detail to protect the paint for the winter. I also want to replace ugly yellowish fog lights with LED

Mods that I'm considering for sure will be APR tune maybe stage2+ and leave it at that.. down the line maybe drop it but thats all up in the air.

Few Pics of the Ride and equipment.












Now my musical equipment:









Samusng Tablet 11.6"




Extra parts 

My plan for controller


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

This how Tablet will look I think car pc will look better in there 


Mosconi Love!


----------



## Shapin (Jun 23, 2015)

Enjoy the new car, i love the cc.
You are going with stock locations for the speakers?


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

My opinion is that the car pc if done correctly will look super smooth up in there.


----------



## robolop (Mar 10, 2008)

I wonder how you will handle the tablet in the dashboard.


----------



## Huckleberry Sound (Jan 17, 2009)

I have to see this go down for myself!


----------



## cmusic (Nov 16, 2006)

I use those same Scan mids in my system. They are AWESOME!!


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Shapin said:


> Enjoy the new car, i love the cc.
> You are going with stock locations for the speakers?


Yes eventually go with GB midranges in the doors as well, but for that I will need another amp another Zerob4 wich is all in the plans.

GB15 are big so they will be custom mounted and done in the stock location but modification will need to be done.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Coppertone said:


> My opinion is that the car pc if done correctly will look super smooth up in there.


Car PC it is my friend.. less work and will look very smooth. Just like we all like it


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

robolop said:


> I wonder how you will handle the tablet in the dashboard.


Tablet will be way to big.. and it will stick out like the new HU for Benz, Audi, I just don't like that box sticking out.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Huckleberry Sound said:


> I have to see this go down for myself!


Will be smooth


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

cmusic said:


> I use those same Scan mids in my system. They are AWESOME!!


Oh yes, I had them in my TL, one of the best mids i have bought till this day, and I went through a lot of them!


----------



## theothermike (Dec 20, 2006)

following. let me know how everything goes. im doing my vw cc 13' this december as well... big big install as well.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I really like this car. Sub'd for the build.

Question, though... you got the GB15. The Scan 18wu is an excellent midwoofer but I'm curious why you didn't get the GB60 instead?


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

ErinH said:


> I really like this car. Sub'd for the build.
> 
> Question, though... you got the GB15. The Scan 18wu is an excellent midwoofer but I'm curious why you didn't get the GB60 instead?


The reason why I didn't go with the GB60 is because I already had the Scans, and didn't want to spend extra cash, I know Skizer is selling his set for 450 and no one wants to jump on it or its just bad timing for selling things.

I'm going to use that driver untill it dies  I love the impact of it, I love the musical tonality, easy to tune, and paper cone which youc ant beat. Very natural sounding mid-woofer that you cant beat. 

Plus I didn't have the extra cash on the GB60.. maybe down the line, but for now it is what it is  I'm sure I will be happy with them just like i was.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

theothermike said:


> following. let me know how everything goes. im doing my vw cc 13' this december as well... big big install as well.


I see you gonna run Hybrids, I would stay away from the 6" driver.. just FYI.. if you like impact in music, than this driver is not for you, I would go with the 8" if anything.

Scans hands down.. my friend!


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Looking forward to the progress on the new car- congrats.

I like the gear lineup too. Should be nice. 

How was the Illuminator used in the old build- midbass in a 3-way or midwoofer 2-way? have you compared it to anything larger for midbass type application? I've been curious about this one too, but the smaller cone size deters me from the 8"+ sized drivers I've been using.


----------



## AyOne (Sep 24, 2016)

Your TL build was awesome and very informative. Can't wait for this!


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

captainobvious said:


> Looking forward to the progress on the new car- congrats.
> 
> I like the gear lineup too. Should be nice.
> 
> How was the Illuminator used in the old build- midbass in a 3-way or midwoofer 2-way? have you compared it to anything larger for midbass type application? I've been curious about this one too, but the smaller cone size deters me from the 8"+ sized drivers I've been using.


Thank You Thank You.... Thank you .....  

So here is the list 
Thats just in the TL that I had...

Ground Zero Plutonium Line 3 way
Hybrid Audio SE 3 way... 

Sinfoni 3 way.. great speakers, great company, Support from my guy Emilio is 100% top notch.! Wanted to downsize do to amps.

I went with 2 way Scans, and holy mother ! i couldn't be happier, it played everything i threw at it. I got the lows I was looking for, it played loud with out distortion, I had them crossed at 60hz @24 and they took everything i threw at them without worry that im going to blow something... simply nothing!

This being recorded with my cell phone doesn't do the justice of the sound quality that I had in my TL.. 

Absolutely love it and I hope i could mi-mick the same thing in the CC!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ctur6JlmFi4


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

AyOne said:


> Your TL build was awesome and very informative. Can't wait for this!


Thank you.. I will try to do the same with this one ... !


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

captainobvious said:


> Looking forward to the progress on the new car- congrats.
> 
> I like the gear lineup too. Should be nice.
> 
> How was the Illuminator used in the old build- midbass in a 3-way or midwoofer 2-way? have you compared it to anything larger for midbass type application? I've been curious about this one too, but the smaller cone size deters me from the 8"+ sized drivers I've been using.


Thank you Thank You Thank You  

Love Illuminator . u cant go wrong!


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Coppertone said:


> My opinion is that the car pc if done correctly will look super smooth up in there.


This guy has been with me throughout the whole journy of TL build from day one~~~~!!!!:surprised::surprised:


----------



## adrianp89 (Oct 14, 2007)

I would hit up iDatalink and see if they have a way to integrate Maestro capabilities into a CarPC... Maestro offers quite a lot for those cars.


----------



## Shapin (Jun 23, 2015)

You have torque pro for pc.
Its better by far.


----------



## adrianp89 (Oct 14, 2007)

Torque pro can't push Nav and Music information into your gauge cluster or create a visualization of your back up sensors, SWC, or integrate factory features, just pretty much gives you codes and gauges.


----------



## Shapin (Jun 23, 2015)

If we are talking about carpc options only, its donsent worth the 130$, maybe as an overall it does, idk.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

since you guys know so much about car pc, how the heck can i get the wheel controls to work with the pc ? and program them to my liking?


----------



## theothermike (Dec 20, 2006)

quickaudi07 said:


> I see you gonna run Hybrids, I would stay away from the 6" driver.. just FYI.. if you like impact in music, than this driver is not for you, I would go with the 8" if anything.
> 
> I had mine and wasn't impressed at all, they would bottom out very easy... running them @100hz @24db slope didn't do me any good... waist of money... unless you plan on jamming out some orchestra tunes.
> 
> Scans hands down.. my friend!



my build as it stands

Rainbow Audio Platinum Components 6.9 Midbass and Cal 28 Tweeter
Alpine W910 Optically / Analog / Ainet all run so im future proofed when it comes to my processor.
JBL MS-8 or H701 for now until the Audison Bit One HD is released
Audison Voce Uno
Audison Voce Due
Audison Voce Quattro
3x JBL W10GTI's

Probably some Coaxial mids / 6.5 components in rears with heavily decreased gain as to not take away from the detail of the rainbow platinums
(maybe the jbl 660 wgti comp set i have for rears) running passive in stock locations passive for 2 channels left over of amplification)

Lots of deadening

ill be taking notes. im likely going stock location heavily deadened in door for the mids with custom mounting baffles / door card for the midbass

and fiberglass the tweeters in a pillars or sails.

I also have spare kick panels to fab up some midrange for 3 way in case i go that route.

Anyways. Best of luck on your install my fellow 13' cc brother


----------



## Shapin (Jun 23, 2015)

Thats what you need : http://www.rcjoycon.com/an1052/
That can-bus is a curse.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Shapin said:


> Thats what you need : http://www.rcjoycon.com/an1052/
> That can-bus is a curse.


I was looking at some videos and that thing is freeken awesome!

Whats the price on the unit that I will need for my car. Also what kind of GPS system do you all use ?


----------



## estanley1 (May 4, 2013)

Love the contrasting interior colors. Nice choice.


----------



## Shapin (Jun 23, 2015)

I found this two on fleabay, its what you need, maybe you can find a better deal.

This is the Can-Bus adapter:
BSGc-Button Signal Generator CAN(Car stereo controller) Steering Wheel Controls | eBay

This is the main joycon exc:
CarPC JoyCon Exc - CAN,IBUS Steering wheel controls USB interface | eBay


----------



## carlr (Feb 27, 2011)

This looks promising, sub'd.


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

In for this....can't wait!


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

I would like to apologize for what I said about Hybrid and Greg. We have talked about and both of us apologized to each other. 
In my name I want to say I'm sorry for being rude and frustrated at the same time. 
To all members hope my apologies are accepted.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

It takes a strong man to admit his mistakes and ask for forgiveness. I've been there before and fully understand. I'm glad that whatever was between you two, I'm hopeful has been addressed and moved on from.


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

quickaudi07 said:


> I would like to apologize for what I said about Hybrid and Greg. We have talked about and both of us apologized to each other.
> In my name I want to say I'm sorry for being rude and frustrated at the same time.
> To all members hope my apologies are accepted.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


Thanks Mario.

I take full responsibility. Glad we could "mend the fence" and sort out our differences. 

Thanks again.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

BlackHHR said:


> Thanks Mario.
> 
> I take full responsibility. Glad we could "mend the fence" and sort out our differences.
> 
> Thanks again.


Not a problem, your a good guy, sometimes I get frustrated and take in too much with emotion. I'm glad it all worked out for both of us cheers...

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Yeah, Greg is a good dude. Glad you guys hashed it out


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Coppertone said:


> It takes a strong man to admit his mistakes and ask for forgiveness. I've been there before and fully understand. I'm glad that whatever was between you two, I'm hopeful has been addressed and moved on from.


Thank you and yes it was


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

captainobvious said:


> Yeah, Greg is a good dude. Glad you guys hashed it out


Like wise


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Now on to the point of this thread, when will we see more of your plans ?


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Not until after gable gable 

Might be running power wires tomorrow so I will start with my photos all over again.. 

and start working on the tray for DSP Director spot  

Stay Tuned ! good thing, I wont be glassing much other than the seal panels for the tweeters! 

Also I might, Might, Might go 3 way ! stay Tuned....


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

quickaudi07 said:


> Tablet will be way to big.. and it will stick out like the new HU for Benz, Audi, I just don't like that box sticking out.


Glad to see you decided against the tablet, I have seen a couple running large tablets and with them not integrated into the dash it looks terrible. I am with you and don't even like it on the new Mercedes, Audi etc. 



quickaudi07 said:


> since you guys know so much about car pc, how the heck can i get the wheel controls to work with the pc ? and program them to my liking?


I think someone already posted it, but you will want to look into a Joycon EXC as it can read the CANBUS signals used. I use one in the A4. What I had to do was pick up an aftermarket harness, plug that into the original vehicle harness, connect the Joycon to that aftermarket harness and then initially into my laptop. With the Joycon software open, you click a button on the steering wheel and it reads a value, you then drag and drop onto that value from a keyboard type display. In my case I set up play, pause, volume up/down and track forward/back. Once programmed you then plug it into your PC via USB and are done.

There is sometimes a slight delay with mine, but not sure if that has something to do with the Joycon itself or something else. When I hooked mine up I had to try several different combinations on the Joycon inputs before it worked.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Thank you for the great info. I seen some of their videos and it looked interesting and simple to use.


----------



## 383BEE (Aug 16, 2015)

Nice gear! cant wait to see what you do with the director. I'm still trying to find a spot for my DRC that wont be too obtrusive.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

383BEE said:


> Nice gear! cant wait to see what you do with the director. I'm still trying to find a spot for my DRC that wont be too obtrusive.


I got some awesome plans for it. Stay tuned 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

So I had a member on here that was looking for scans like I had. I send him a pm and it got sold. It's going to his TL, so I told him they will fit with little modification. 

So guess what I picked up today ???

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## theothermike (Dec 20, 2006)

frogs?


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

theothermike said:


> frogs?


How did you know lol yea I figured it would be less to modify.. GB60 it is 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Little doctor procedure, I have attached the back panel to the casing of the monitor.. can't wait to have real music in my car... 


















Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## #1BigMike (Aug 17, 2014)

I am going to go ahead and join in for this build. I love me some VW's!


----------



## jackk (Dec 27, 2010)

quickaudi07 said:


> Little doctor procedure, I have attached the back panel to the casing of the monitor.. can't wait to have real music in my car...
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk



Is it a deja vu? I can totally relate to that feeling... lol. I remember I just wanted to wrap up the project so badly in week 3 of da installing... so that I could listen to da system. Hang in there mate!

Cheers!





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

I hope it wont take me that long to get this going, I think it will be way much less work than what i had in the TL  

And thank you, its getting colder and cooler in Chicago, with Holiday and X-mas and so on,, no time for anything,,, hope soon i will start digging in to taking things apart. 

Mario


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

I would like to say something about AudiFrog Product!
I'm not here to sell anything, I don't make any money from it or push a product in anyway.
Everything I have was bought from a dealer so I support everyone in its own way.

I really wanted say and express my feelings about AudioFrog Product!

As far as Andy W goes, he is awesome guy, I got a chance to meet him at ISQ training / tuning class. He is really intelligent and stand up guy that doesn't BS, says the true, and he's honest about everything that comes out of his mouth, at least thats what I got from my own experience when I talked to him.

I think his product and any other is top notch, but his stuff really stands out from other company's when it comes to car audio. What do i mean by that?? what am i trying to say? well I will show you and explain myself with my Broken English / Polish 

Andy product is top notch, he wont push his product to anyone, he enjoys technology what goes in to speakers and beyond.
I was in the market for new speakers, not that I didn't love Scans, but I honestly didn't want to modify my doors and just wanted this classic OEM look in my car. The less attraction the less of problem.

I went with AudioFrog because I want to try what these puppies could do, I heard they are very good and for the price which is still high and up there, they perform very well.
Talked to Andy several times and told him what i want, what i'm looking for, and he said I wont have a problem. just make sure your doors are treated the way they should be.
He also said you might have some vibration problems because they get loud and clear..

So in my mind Ill give them a try 

I really enjoy the packing, accessories, all the hardware and tools to make the install as simple as possible. all these adapters, screws, mounting brackets I mean crazy!! I simply love the fact what comes with it, some of you wont use it, any of it, and some of us will. 
Here are the pictures of the beautiful 2 way component set that I got. GB60 came in today, GB15 2 weeks ago thats when I ordered them.









This is my speaker adapter that I bought from ebay. One of the guys on DIYMA told me about it.. Thank you Much


----------



## jackk (Dec 27, 2010)

Always nice to read user feedback. Thx for sharing. Nice found on the adaptor! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

jackk said:


> Always nice to read user feedback. Thx for sharing. Nice found on the adaptor!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You welcome buddy... 
One of the guys on here send me a link with the adaptors and I got them. Took few weeks to get the. But I wasn't I. No rush anyway.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Finally started on my build. This morning i cant feel my legs or fingers but it was worth it.

Went to a buddy of mine from ISQ group, he has a heated garage which was awesome..

Pulled 2 front windows out, pulled that crazy black motor mount out to get to the solid doors..

I have used Singer Expert Road kill sound deadner, and few other things to apply on the doors and noticed impressive difference's even with the stock oem midbass. 

Also ran new wire through molex 16G for the tweeters and 14 for the midbass.
New speakers are not installed yet, but they will be shortly.
Here is my progress. 



Deadner applied in all corners





Door panel


My buddy helping me out  


Applying deadner on to plastic trim holder for the doors PTA!




Other panel.


Some fun during the build 


Cable ran through after applying all sound material inside of the doors, we figured it would be so much easier since everything was out!


While he was putting the door trim back on, I got a chance to snap a pic 

More sound goodies on to the doors.


Cable run through

Cable run cutout


Doors are done!


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

There wasn't room to run wires under the molex? This is how I ran mine in a 2013 GTI:



With the boot in place, it keeps the wires from rubbing up against the door metal.

EDIT: I'm kind of jealous of how the CC inner plastic pops out compared to mine. I'd have to drill a ton of rivets to pull mine.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

I was wondering why do I have a airbag sensor on, well I found out that anytime you unplug anything in VW Audi, you better have a full ECU odbII program decide to clear the codes or take it to the dealer. Either way I bend the point while trying to put the connectors back in. But I got it straight and the light is still on. Time to be friends with VW guys  









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Oh yes lol plan on a love / hate relationship with a Vw, to me it's just another way to bond with it.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Coppertone said:


> Oh yes lol plan on a love / hate relationship with a Vw, to me it's just another way to bond with it.


I do love them just hate working on them. Well it's a start next is pulling power cables and I only want to remove the B pillars once so I need to make sure everything is in place.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

I used to say the same thing when pulling apart mine, then I realized no matter how prepared you are, they have a surprise waiting on yaaa.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Coppertone said:


> I used to say the same thing when pulling apart mine, then I realized no matter how prepared you are, they have a surprise waiting on yaaa.


Well I know what need to be ran so I want to make sure I ran everything at once also I want to run 1 more cable for a other set of speakers if I decide 3 way down the road.. o won't have to take anything apart for me todo that.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

^^^ That my friend is a great idea, hopefully the current plan will give you the sounds that you are looking for.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Yes sr. I think the GB will keep up if not I won't be to happy,but that GB big format tweeter is staying with me for sure no matter what mids go in there. They are so smooth and sound so sweet. Reminds me of another Morel sound, just not as expensive  lol

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## adrianp89 (Oct 14, 2007)

IIRC any OBDII reader should be able to clear the Aigbag light on a VW. Only car I have come across in a while that HAD to go to the dealer was a Volvo.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

My buddy has a computer and it got cleared right up  now I have a happy dash a over again









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## jackk (Dec 27, 2010)

So it didn't work like the TL? Airbag light won't set off as long as battery is dicon when v unplug/plug things back?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

It's little more complicated on VW TL was 6 years older than my VW. Alot of technology as safety has changed since than. For the next time I know to disconnect the battery

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

I have some update, Will upload things up tonight


----------



## nadams5755 (Jun 8, 2012)

i ended up doing a lot of bracing (foam blocks) between the regulator motor and door card to minimize vibrations/rattles from it.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Are you using clv

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

I have thick rubber that will go on top of it. My doors don't rattle. With the stock mids in there... I will post pics tonight !

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## nadams5755 (Jun 8, 2012)

with the door cards off, the regulator assembly would rattle (with idq62s or 6nd430s). putting a bunch of foam under the motors helped as well.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Since last Friday, I have been working on the car like a crazy mad dog, but its all worth it. 
Last Friday I have done few things, and they are:
Ran power cable - welding cable that I had in my TL
Put wire tech flex on speaker wires
tech-flex on dsp cable
I have ran HDMI cable for the monitor, Helix DSP remote cable, remote wires, optical cable.

Since I might upgrade to 3 way front stage, I have upgraded and put additional cable and ran it, so I wont have to take everything apart when the time comes.

I have also sound deadnade the back seat, the trunk, the back lid, and yea you will see 


Driver Side speaker cable wrapped in Green Tech-Flex:



Passenger Side is black with green


Cable Run


What I noticed about VW and this CC maybe others are different, some wires are exposed and they are not taped or anything, so I had to do my own taping.
Also what I like about VW they have these nice plastic channels that you could put your wires through and all the cables, makes the installation a lot easier.



Additional speaker wire in case of 3 way.


Helix Director Cable


All Cables have been brought up through the dash behind the radio




Since I took the back seat out, I decided to run all the cables to the trunk and also sound deadnade the back seat of the car.







All cables have been sip tied for protection and easy install.


Good friend of mine, gave me these rubber with adhesive glue on the other side, for vibration and noise canceling, 


yes this stuff work great!


I put double sided tape on it so it will stick good and wont move around while putting the back seat on.


all the cables ran


Noise canceling is on! 


Than I moved to the trunk after putting the inside back together




Same process, tiles all over side's and than i did a cut out where the wheel sits at.

[URL=http://s879.photobucket.com/user/mario1983/media/CC%20Build%20Log/IMG_20170212_192132_zpsy5fcdxic.jpg.html]








[/URL]



Rear deck of the trunk got treated as well.



for one day, I think i have done a lot it was time to relax and have few cold ones.. All cables have been ran to the back of the trunk.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Since yesterday I couldn't do anything bc of V-Day, took someone out to a dinner and yea,, no time...
I have done some work today ! 

I have removed the side panels of the trunk and back to square one, started applying tiles, and also did the trunk lid as well.
OEM ! lol




My Work






Other Side which is passenger




Back Trunk door/lid whatever you want to call that,,, 5th door 





I have apply actual sound deadner first, in all the cracks where i could put my hands and roll it out with a roller, than applied tires. all over




Back to normal look after I was done with it.


What have i noticed, the car is stupid quiet now, I could hear the turbo spull without an intake... 
99% of the time, I cant even hear the exhaust unless pushing it hard.

What I like about the sound deadening, its light weight,


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

One of the member that has CC as well, send me pods that he made for his car, I though my 1.5" tweeters would fit without a problem, but I need to make my own  lol

Thank you John for thoughts! and looking out for me!

Since the tweeter is 2" on the outside, I will have to make my own pods !  never done them so it will be experience of its own, I will start on them tomorrow.

they wont fit 




Don't mind the mess, I had lots of car parts laying around and thinking what the hell am i going to do.








So thats all I have right now, 
Box will be build not by me, but a pro friend, 
Sub will be facing in to the cabin through the ski pass through hole, and it will be ported with port against the driver rear seat, so if i want the output I will have it. 

Box will be tuned to 28hz, 
The nice part about CC that is has a huge trunk, and the amps will be mounted on the back of the box, side by side !!!!
It will have a cut out and mash grill on top of it with LED'S and than cover up, 
I also want to put 4 fans to keep the amps nice and cool during crazy jam out time, and summer!

Tomorrow is tweeter pods day. I will keep you guys posted... oh before i forget, I also got GP Audio 4G cable for the amps, and battery will be going in to the right side behind the panel. there is so much room there its not even funny, but I'm enjoying it.

Stay Tuned!


----------



## jackk (Dec 27, 2010)

Good stuff lots of hard work! Keep it up. It needs lots of drive & mental power to do it all over again lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Yea no kidding that's the beauty of this hobby, we are never done 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

jackk said:


> Good stuff lots of hard work! Keep it up. It needs lots of drive & mental power to do it all over again lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pods day today!


----------



## Huckleberry Sound (Jan 17, 2009)

Amazing!


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Huckleberry Sound said:


> Amazing!


Thank you SR.... 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

Lookin' good!


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

As I stated I will be working on my seal panels for tweeter pods, well there is a reason why fabrication takes time, it requires lots of work, and most of all a whole new nerve system. 
I have done the passenger side with in 30 min max and driver side was a pain in the ass and it didn't come out the way I wanted it took ugh!!!

I started with a passenger side:




I wanted the angle little more towards me and it worked out perfect, little trimming here and there and it worked perfect.









I have used gel glue and activator so it stays in one place, after pulling of the doors I put some hot glue and more activator with gel glue. it was strong as hell.





I have warped it and made sure doors will get on it, it was a pain, but its gonna work little trim here and there and it will be magic!


Angle and head rest but towards me a little for better image and easier TA.

So as you see, passenger side was easy and it only took me 20-25 min to do.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

The Driver side!!!

I screwed up because the opening was way to big and i had a hard time getting it right, after thinking and making sure everything is correct, I have applied glue. Due to these panels, the door card go on top of it, and you have very small amount of room to play with, which i did my best to get in there... 




The opening was almost right at me, but I had to move my had very slight to the left to see it, that was my plan.


The angle was perfect



well I warped it and yea i couldn't put the door panel on, I was pissed the F off...

I took it apart re aimed it and crossed my fingers for the best.
Well that didn't go so well, the doors were on, but the tweeter pod, pod plastic was hitting against the actual door panel its self, so thats a no no! I love German cars, just hate working on them. 

Love hate Relationship! 

So any input what will be the best way to get fabricated?


----------



## gu9cci (Mar 28, 2011)

Mario why did you choose aim the tweeters like that?


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Talked to Andy from Audiofgrogs and he proposed that I aim them at the headrest

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## gu9cci (Mar 28, 2011)

Ok...


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Open to options though it's a total pain either way

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

Super awesome gear and build ! CNf wait to see what finished pods


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Thank you SR. More to come. I will be using different tweeter pods. As I mentioned in my build, the right side was done quickly no problem, but I will have a huge problem putting on the door card which it would brake apart. And that's something I don't want to do. I'm going with these guys with the black ring 









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## jackk (Dec 27, 2010)

That looked like a lot of pain to me on both sides haha 

Would b way easier if those eBay pods r adjustable, like attached to a ball joint.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Correct, the only thing is. I won't do adjustable I will just aim it up, and tilt it. But again I will reinforce the tweeter pod before attaching it to the plastic

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Little update, been playing around where should I put my director well I have found a spot, I have been cutting this in to a plaxi glass 





It actually turned out a lot better than i thought!



Flush Mount 


I have integrated Passport mute button for my radar







It will be going on the right side of the shiftier.








Also im getting my box build...

It should be nice tuned to 20hz  cant wait!!!







And thats it for now


----------



## Aaron Clinton (Oct 17, 2006)

*Really liking the install so far. Nice sound deadening work. Looking forward to the SSA Xcon's going in.*


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Aaron Clinton said:


> *Really liking the install so far. Nice sound deadening work. Looking forward to the SSA Xcon's going in.*


Thank you. That sub is awesome. Pure SQL. And thank you for the kind words. Waiting on the pods once they get in. I will install the speakers and everything else slowly. I'm happy about the DSP controller  

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

I picked up a set of pods like that once after I spent over 80 hours on A killers. Much easier. Shame in never got to use em in that car before I decided to bail on project and car audio for some time. I'm back at it again myself with some joce equipment but I'm OK with stock locations in my kia soul. 


What in the world is this? 









Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

eviling said:


> I picked up a set of pods like that once after I spent over 80 hours on A killers. Much easier. Shame in never got to use em in that car before I decided to bail on project and car audio for some time. I'm back at it again myself with some joce equipment but I'm OK with stock locations in my kia soul.
> 
> 
> What in the world is this?
> ...


If you look, right by the shifter there were empty spots so I have put in a mute button for Escort radar detector  I went little over board with cutting I might get another plastic cover up and redo it. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

All right I know some of you are waiting for update and what has been happening to my CC, well long story make it short... well there is no story life its self, no time ! 

As you all seen it, box has been build and with a help of an amazing friend. I only had to supply for supplies, beer, and food  and what i got is a great friendship, learned a lot and moving forward to a finish line soon!
For those that have helped me and know me personally.. 
I wanted to say Big Thank You to my friend Eric, because without him I don't think I would push myself to some of the limits ! 

Ok back on track of CC build 

Eric has helped me build the sub box, box is being ported and tuned to 20hz, we thought we will make it look so stealth and still have access to my emergency tire.. well ya amps are long what can you do, it was time for plan B!

When I got to Eric Garage, seen this box, and I was stoked, it looks way much better in person than picture its self. 



Sub has been mounted in to the box, but nothing is playing yet other than stock radio and stock speakers.

Back of the trunk and the box, the box is tight fit, I thought it wont fit towards the front seats, but with little adjustments everything slight in like a glove.



Box in the trunk... What I thought it would be, it will be across the whole back seat, but what I really enjoy about it is that, I will be able to mount some of the wire-ring on the side of the box, like molex and speaker connectors.
The front of the box inside of the cabin


We also mounted the sub and did wire it up for 4 ohm load, Mosconi Zero1 wil be producing only 2400W RMS @4 ohm, of pure power in to this little 12"

So now you wondering, what the hell am I going to do with my big ass amps!!! 
Well we thought the same thing, after looking and talking with Eric about it, we have decided to put one amp on the box, and one amp on the floor!
1. We cut another board that goes on the amp, with vibration plates behind it, 
2. While mounting, I wanted to be centered so the square box's lined up with the bottom to the top amp.
3. We put space not only for better air flow, but also for the pain not to get on the back of the amps, boards were dry but still heat and everything else... I don't have to explain that!

So here is the back of the box, on the box is big boy Zero1 on the bottom is Sister Zero4, on the right side of it, we have Helix DSP Pro, on the left there will be Audison power distribution with fuse's.
Ready?? Ready??? here it is 



Everyone has their brand, and mine is Mosconi when it comes to amps, I know they are big, I know they are over priced, but I simply love them! 


Zero4


We had some time left while I was at Eric's, I told him can we please make a cover, with your handy hands, and your tools anything is possible!

I asked him for some mash grill that he has in his install, he he goes yes sure no problem  What a great guy!

So we started the beauty panel, cutting things out, rounding things out and applying color match fabric that he purchased to match the color of the inside of the car.



I love taking pics, got him in action 


Finished product !!!!!




It was getting late, we didn't get a chance to finish the bottom plate, but Eric took the measurements, and he said he will make me one, there will be opening for the amp, opening for the DSP, and opening for the fuse box!!!! Gotta love that guy!!

Here is the beautiful panel done for the big Zero1.
Pics don't do the justice, I will take better pictures during the day light, I want to put leds around it, ugh cant wait!







So here is it for now, Eric Send me a pic of the bottom plate that he created,


Can't wait to pick that up and install it! Once again Thank you Eric for all the help!

Today I got my tweeter pods for GB15 









I took the grill off to see how its going to took and honestly it looks interesting!


But I will keep the grills on just in case some idiot wont think its a push button for a instant massage 









So here it is for now, I will update more as I go along,

Big shutout to Max Gax Gazarov he's on facebook as some of you have maybe seen. 
He is a big Northstar battery dealer, and cabling, also RCA's Alternators and so on... 
Max will hook you up if you need more power and great wire ring product! 
I got a additional battery from him, and all i got to say is wow.

https://www.facebook.com/gpPennsylvania/ < if anyone wants to check this out.
Lets not for get GP Sound Deadner as well, awesome stuff!

Another big shot out is to my boy Eric that helped me with the build!

So far thats it... Till next time!~

I'm closer than to the finish line!~


----------



## knifedag007 (Mar 14, 2011)

Interested to see what the pods look like installed.


----------



## SQLnovice (Jul 22, 2014)

knifedag007 said:


> Interested to see what the pods look like installed.


Yes, me too. Just got my GB15. Hoping to install it soon.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Today is the day. I will try to get pics and update this thread, just been so busy getting things I stalled and look good ... Hope to hear the car today!! Wish me luck 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Good luck! I'm sure it'll turn out fine.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Thank you ErinH, 9 hours in the garage and still not playing... Soon I will say tomorrow everything should be fancy... 











Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Here is my update... where do i start !!!
What have been done,
Amps have been wired up
fuse box has been put in its place
2nd battery has been installed
big 3 has been installed
controller has been mounted and wrapped 
tweeter pods have been installed and wired up 
tweeter have been installed
mid bass speakers have bee installed
additional sound deadening has been done to the doors
also pc has been installed in the back and wired up.

what's left,
10.2" screen mount that and redo remote wire... I have my baby over the weekend so car has to wait till next week.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

This is how the sub looks through the middle arm rest or ski pass as some of you call it.



That sub looks so mean in there, After getting it installed i noticed my baby girl started putting her hands in there and started touching the sub i said oh no, i need to protect that beast. So i got a grill for it.





I have done some sound deadner for the box. to help it out.. 


That's all I have for the box.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

New update, I have installed battery and its out of eye seen, i Like it a lot!


CC has a big compartment on the left and right side, I decided to use that space and put a additional battery there.





It also has been grounded to the car, and the whole 9 yards!



Mosconi Fuse block, also fuse for car pc.


Car pc fuse 10 amp.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Speaker hook up on the side of the box.
Here it is...



Sub wire 8 Gauge.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Since I was installed GB60, i have added some treatment to the doors.









I got some bad ass double sided tape from a friend, so i put that in to a good use.


Buddy of my was helping me with the install....



Finally I got to install the tweeter pods and tweeters...

I thought i wont need to use or get the ball joints, well I need to order them to adjust the direction of the tweeter but for the time it is what it is.

 





















Stock mid




Alright back on the trunk since front was installed.!


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

As some of you may know me, but I like to do my job right, no BS, none of that stuff.
I don't do this as a pro or have my own shop, but as a hobby.

Jaime my friend was helping me out with the wires in the trunk.












I know PC location needs to be fixed,... it will be!


RCA, Power, Remote, speaker wire has been installed and connected.











Talking about and work out lol

Erick has done my bottom plate as well, I just need to pick that up from him.







That's all I got for the trunk  hop you all like it. lots of work went in to this, and hours spend in the garage...


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Battery terminals and big3 has been installed nothing special...



I have run all new cables, to starter, to main power source, to everything


And thats all i have for big 3 I will take better pics soon. of that and repost it. it was late around 1145 pm and had to be at work at 6 am.. no fun!


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Visual thing i have done so far was windows tinting, 35% all around and 50% front window, all ceremic tint.. I know problems with cops because of the front windshield, but you can't really see it..


----------



## AyOne (Sep 24, 2016)

Looking good!!!


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

AyOne said:


> Looking good!!!


Thank you. Lots of work went in to the car

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## danno14 (Sep 1, 2009)

Very good sir!
Any power supply issues with that zero1?


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Not yet it's not playing yet had some trouble with DSP 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Yeay it's playing !!!
















Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

Wow this car has transformed into a powerhouse. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## danno14 (Sep 1, 2009)

Right on buddy! You ought to be proud


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

My lovely friends.. I had to tell you all something.. I missed my Alpine 









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

Wow, looks really good!


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

So you swapped out the Director and added the C800 ?


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Electrodynamic said:


> Wow, looks really good!


It was a quick swap lol... I have to redo it. But it's playing ugh that subs and low notes geezs!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Coppertone said:


> So you swapped out the Director and added the C800 ?


 Yes SR. I like the director but it just wasn't for me. My old school Alpine kicks ass!

I might try Mosconi if Helix sells

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

I just read through the entire build. A ton of work. I got tired just looking at all the pics, envisioning the work load. 

I'm glad you like the Alpine. There is something about the Alpine / Scan combination that is unique. Maybe you can get the Frogs to sing well, we will see.

Those pods came out nice. I can't wait to see if you incorporate the screen.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

High Resolution Audio said:


> I just read through the entire build. A ton of work. I got tired just looking at all the pics, envisioning the work load.
> 
> I'm glad you like the Alpine. There is something about the Alpine / Scan combination that is unique. Maybe you can get the Frogs to sing well, we will see.
> 
> Those pods came out nice. I can't wait to see if you incorporate the screen.


Thank you for the kind works, sorry about the pics, but i like to take them as i go along and provide as much info as i can.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

I actually like all of those photos being taken. I just feel bad for the fact that it's a lot more on your plate.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

I don't mind it at all  it's actually fun to look back on the build and think damn that's crazy!! LoL

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## AyOne (Sep 24, 2016)

I think he meant looking at the pics and imagining doing the work made him tired. He wasn't tired of looking at them.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

I know I just like giving ppl some crap lol he's a good guy.....

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Took a day off just to get my car in shape for Saturday ISQ competition... 

Things Todo. 
Install monitor
Install pc in the back
Set time alignment
And tune to best of my ability

I do have RTA mic
I do have software to tune
I'm also thinking of getting TRU RTA 1/3 octive for tuning... Thoughts suggestions??? 



Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## nadams5755 (Jun 8, 2012)

quickaudi07 said:


> I'm also thinking of getting TRU RTA 1/3 octive for tuning... Thoughts suggestions???


I bought it, started there, and pivoted to REW. More examples to do stuff in REW. Easier overlays for multiple graphs.

I should probably do a donation to REW.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Is it easier to use ??

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## nadams5755 (Jun 8, 2012)

quickaudi07 said:


> Is it easier to use ??


to start, tru-rta is easier to use, yes.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

All i got to say is, I'm very impressed with the frogs. Yes some say they are flat because they are, they are nothing like Scans that I had in my TL.
But they are starting to shine, i had them crossed at [email protected] and i was like did i do something wrong, did i change some settings on the amp, I couldn't hear them or feel the punch that I was looking for. I gave them a try and played them at that for some time.

Talked to my Buddy Greg, he said they could take power, lower them down to 63 and go from there, so I did that and they started to shine, today i decided what the hell, i want more!
Lowered them to 53 and bam, sweet spot, they play nice loud and zero distortion. 
Sub blends so nice with the front stage, keep in mind i only have crossovers done no time alignment or anything, didn't have the time. 

Tomorrow I took a day off and I will do some tuning and see how it goes. 
Tweeters, holy ****, they are freeken sweet, loud, clean, crisp, and detailed i love how they sound, not harsh at all, with 0 eq i think they sound fantastic! to my ears...

Over all, i'm very impressed with the system, at this current moment I wouldn't chang anything! but yes tune is needed thats for sure..

The sub gets low and dirty, low notes shake my whole car, very powerful, impact of drums is awesome, you could feel it in your chest. Low notes since i listen to EDM music, is unreal.. I could sit there and listen for hours....

Amps don't get hot just warm regular temps to a normal touch. I have not heard the fans kick in yet, 
I love my Mosconi's


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

danno14 said:


> Very good sir!
> Any power supply issues with that zero1?


Since is a crazy loud amp, with guts of power, I didn't see the voltage drop beyond 12.4 and high volumes, and when i say high,, its high lol

So I guess it would be better if it had more but so far its good no complains.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Time for tune... 
Radar installed and connected
Screen is in and connected
Car PC is in and connected 
Music is playing through optical























Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Great job and I am glad to see that you've gotten to your " happy place " audio wise. Looking forward to seeing more and reading your thoughts on this set up.


----------



## jackk (Dec 27, 2010)

Congratz mate! Good to see ur new build is up & playing 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Thank you guys... I got it to tune a little 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

The EQ is almost flat. Had to cut down on 40to60 hz but other than that I think it sounds fantastic!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

I didn't get a chance to post the pods....
The stage is nice and wide. There is more tuning involved I just don't know what to really look for and where to start. I have done time alignment and than input the info to the site where it gives different information in mm seconds and yes played with that for a little and off I went ... Did little EQ to smooth out some of the loops... Other than that everything seems to be fine and sounding great to my ears... Hope to get some more input tomorrow and get additional tuning done.
















Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Thanks guys I did compete on Saturday and got a 3rd place I'm happy with it. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Finished trunk 









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## SPAZ (Jan 7, 2009)

Looks good!


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

quickaudi07 said:


> Thanks guys I did compete on Saturday and got a 3rd place I'm happy with it.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


Congratulations............We both scored 3rd this past week!

And I did not mean you posted too many photos.......I enjoy looking at build logs and photos.

What I meant was that I got tired from picturing myself doing all the work that you have gone through to get up to this point.

You have a massive undertaking. 

Glad you are happy with the frogs! Keep up the good work!!!!!


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Thank you.... I still have some work but 95% of it is completed.... Some LEDs and maybe new DSP ????

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Yesterday I got a chance to some new rubber shoes on my ride and some new rims... I think she is looking good 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Here she is... With new wheels. She will also be dropped a little... The back is sitting lower bc of the system lol.























Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

I have some updates coming soon, I have sold the first Helix that I had and been waiting for install, well sold it and couldn't resist the it and bought another one.

Currently I'm running helix DSP with controller, more updates coming soon.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Decided to change few things around, I will be building pillars over the weekend, also maybe change my mind on few things.. !!!! 

Exited to start on it.. hope it wont take long


----------



## CBS13WRX (Mar 5, 2013)

Are you keeping the GB15s?


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Yes most likely

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## jackk (Dec 27, 2010)

Do it while u have the momentum  wish u a smooth journey, will wait to see what u r brewing 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Little sneak peak 









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

Great looking build so far. Nicely done trunk too. 

*edit* Owning a VW I am constantly looking at other VW's on the road, on forums, etc, thinking "man, that would be a cool car to own too." The CC's always look like a proper upper-class VW to me. Very good body lines that will probably still look good 10+ years from now.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Thank you and a lot of it will be redone  lol

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

My nature and I don't think I could go back to regular hu!









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## lashlee (Aug 16, 2007)

You've got my attention. I use a SP3 to tune my Helix and would like to have it in the car.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

lashlee said:


> You've got my attention. I use a SP3 to tune my Helix and would like to have it in the car.


Please tell me more about that SP3, are you talking about SP3 as update for windows or what are you referring too? little bit lost here.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

After talking to Mr. Nick ugh... @SI... well you might get the idea.. some things will change very soon. Trunk wont change much but I will have more space with more output that I will ever need. 

On that note.. it will be revision V.2 build all over again  hate this hobby! LoL


----------



## AccordUno (Aug 7, 2009)

Man.. That's going to be sweet.. Only if I didn't have these buttons in my passat..


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Which buttons ???

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

You could always move them 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

quickaudi07 said:


> After talking to Mr. Nick ugh... @SI... well you might get the idea.. some things will change very soon. Trunk wont change much but I will have more space with more output that I will ever need.
> 
> On that note.. it will be revision V.2 build all over again  hate this hobby! LoL


Eh I'm 3 years unto my current project and I just revamped the whole design over the winter. It happens, I can't wait to just finish the darn thing. Than the tuning...the tuning
And more tuning for years to come I'll be fine tuning it. It is just part of the fun '

Sent from my ONE A2005 using Tapatalk


----------



## AccordUno (Aug 7, 2009)

quickaudi07 said:


> Which buttons ???
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk



Hazards, ASR, Defrosters, Heated Seats. I looked at moving the a/c controls too but would had to rebuild the center console. Doable, just not sure, I want to stick with my wagon that long.. Maybe later down the road if I don't get rid of my car.. 

A6 Avants are growing on me and knowing that I almost had one for cheap, but would had needed engine work.. 

BTW, what is going to power the tablet? Is it a powered via USB or DC Convertor?


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Power will be pro used by USB charge, the rest would be connected by USB hub, so music from hard drive and DVD player will be connected to USB hub and power will be going through external power supply. All up in the air.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Finally I bought Microsoft Surface 3 with 128gb of HD space, 4gb of ram, and quad core cpu.

I got it for 150$ dude was selling it on FB so i met up with him yesterday, cash in hand, and checked it out, everything was working perfectly, it also came with keyboard and bag, charger, and so on... perfect! 

Now its time to fab some things


----------



## AyOne (Sep 24, 2016)

SCORE!!!


----------



## Aaron Clinton (Oct 17, 2006)

*Looks amazing. I wish I could hear it.*


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Yes Sr... I need to order few cables with 90* angle and mask that tablet up and make it an iPad slider  hope it's going to work out 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Off to garage to work on the tablet idea 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

More to come 























Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

quickaudi07 said:


> More to come cdn.com/20170705/825116e68edf99411841797d7c5f665d.jpg[/IMG]


Looking forward to seeing what else you do to the car. Anything else been done to the car besides the mock-up of the screen?


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

I have more work Todo which I will get on it tomorrow. 

I have done small little upgrade. 
I decided to pull a trigger on some new hardware and they really surprised me very much! 
As you know it's a big talk on Diyma now about Nick's drivers, and I took the chance and decided to see what the hell is this... Sorry Nick. LoL

Well I got these bad boys and looked at them and thought damn he really had to master these speaker and put lots of thought in to it. Not only build quality but also long lasting life for a driver. It really impressed me, love the cone area... It's massive and looks sharp. Not that anyone will see it anyway. 
Well it was time to put them in to a test... Well let's just say I'm very happy with them. 

I have nothing negative to say about Frogs - great speakers!, I like them as well I was just looking for more bump! And these SI MT 65MKII just did it. 

I had to redo my doors because these guys get low and dirty. So I had to make sure it's solid!

I will do review when everything is tuned 


Nick don't be slacking now and I want an 8" mid. So get on it plizzz!









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## jaandrade79 (May 17, 2017)

quickaudi07 said:


> I have more work Todo which I will get on it tomorrow.
> 
> I have done small little upgrade.
> I decided to pull a trigger on some new hardware and they really surprised me very much!
> ...


I am so close to pulling the trigger on a pair of these. They look solid and I have read a lot of good things. I wonder if I I'll need to build some door pods to get the midbass right or if sound reading will do. 

Just wanna bang


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

jaandrade79 said:


> I am so close to pulling the trigger on a pair of these. They look solid and I have read a lot of good things. I wonder if I I'll need to build some door pods to get the midbass right or if sound reading will do.
> 
> Just wanna bang


Just do it and you will thank me later  

They are seriously awesome. For that price you can't beat anything. 

The other drivers that I'm also consider will be Scanspeak which is my fav! But I will have a problem mounting them, but these SI scream. I do that replay listen to rap or hiphop but holy ****... LoL I simply smile each I hear bang!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

jaandrade79 said:


> I am so close to pulling the trigger on a pair of these. They look solid and I have read a lot of good things. I wonder if I I'll need to build some door pods to get the midbass right or if sound reading will do.
> 
> Just wanna bang


Not sure where you're located but I'll be at this event with my two-way setup. No sub, just the TM65 mkII's mounted IB in the stock door locations and a pair of M25 tweeters in the sail panels.

...nevermind. If Spicewood is in TX that's a 14 hour drive! Ouch!


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

I was working my Microsoft Tablet yesterday and came in to conclusions that it's to big, it will stick out way to damn much and yes no point of making it happen. But I found something on FB sale page that has cought my eye. Well looks like I will be switching to something new. Never in million years I thought I would do this. But here it is!!  

Night iPad Pro 9.7" 256GB storage, for a such a low price. It was brand new and fully unlocked!

Win-Win 









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Quick update.


I got the iPad in as a temporary solution. But the monitor is out and so is the car of. I might be selling it shortly if anyone will need it. 

Still waiting on Helix USB connection high resolution card. 























Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

It's been a while since I did an update on this thread. System is playing with few changes. I have had car pc which is what I was planning on using. Well it worked out great untill I thought how about iPad in the dash ?? Hmm well I got a great deal on one iPad Pro 9.7" and off I went with search of dash kit. 

To transfer my music in to my amplification and sound processing. 

iPad in the dash as well..

I had to cut the dash a little to get the slider kit in there.



















































Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

I want to paint the trim with the matching color of the silver stuff. But I got another tablet for a killer deal which I think it would work even better in my application and that is... Samsung Galaxy Tab S3.

Yes I know crazy. Lol

The same company that makes this slider kit will make a kit for Samsung tablet. I shipped my tablet out to them and once I get the kit. I will put it in and make things work 

I will update this once is in and fully functional.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

I know many of you will ask why all the sudden change.. well I love apple Product even though I though I would hate it...

Pro cons of the iPad. Since my iPad is 256gb of storage, it's a pain to out music on it, and music videos. I use Spotify and open fm and few other things for listening my music. 

Cons of iPad in the car: 

iPad over all is great but transfer of music for sound competitions is crazy and so stupid. Creating music videos on to iPad is another joke which takes forever. And no GPS!

Samsung tablet pors.

Even though Samsung g has a small storage space, it has expandable card up to 256gb and more. It plays all media files that I could think of. It has GPS build in and works great I have tested it.

Odb 2 works great and screen is so much nicer. I also found module that I could use my steering wheel controls on the pad and control everything with it. 

It's easy to put files on it and music, and since I will be doing sound quality competitions it will be easy to add files on to SD card at the competitions or whatever the case maybe.

Cons of the tablet: 

I need to get new interface module to my DSP which is few $, and and need to get a new dash kit for the car, which it has to be custom made.

The rest is the fun of getting used to it...

Oh I think they keyboard is little crappier on Samsung but I could always download a different one and I won't have to pay for software like I do for iPad. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Mario I love your enthusiasm and how you're never afraid to switch things up. I can't imagine what you would do if you ever felt that you were " done " install wise lol.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Coppertone said:


> Mario I love your enthusiasm and how you're never afraid to switch things up. I can't imagine what you would do if you ever felt that you were " done " install wise lol.


I know right it wouldn't be that much fun anymore. As far as midbass duty im done. I love SI mids, one more thing I wanna try and that will be 2" AP wide band when they get in to US.. And build pillars doe them... That will be one change. And another will be sub duty.. A nice HST 15" woofer from SI ... 

And I will be officially done lol.... I think ) 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

That tablet looks awesome! My car is too small for a tablet but it looks great in your VW.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

I loved my Samsung GalaxyTabPro8.4 that I had in my last car.
I could run Google Maps and Waze if I hot spotted my phone,
and I downloaded another GPS app that worked without internet.
I used a Berenger UCA222 to get optical to my processor.
Used a JoyconEXR for steering wheel controls.
Used a bluetooth OBD2 adapter and ran Torque.
I also had Tasker set up for a while to perform certain tasks automatically.
(When power is lost, put in airplane mode to reduce power usage, for example), something I couldn't find an equivalent to on an iPad.

I wouldn't run an Ipad in the car. The Android options are hands down a better way to go.

Jay


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Thank you for the Feedback

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Electrodynamic said:


> That tablet looks awesome! My car is too small for a tablet but it looks great in your VW.


I'm sure we could come up with something nice and build a quiet well setup.  

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

One the vest thing I have owned and bought was SI Mids. These poppies are awesome to the point that I always said damn $1k spend in speakers and though wtf.. This is not what I'm looking for. 

I spend $300on a set and I'm in love lol... These are one of my top 5 speakers I will buy. Also did I say support is awesome... Nick from SI is an awesome guy, not only a friend through this site, but also through talking to him on phone. 

I'm known for blowing **** up.. Yes that's me! Gain is no danger to me... Danger is equipment that I'm using that can't keep with me. 
Let's just say... My Mids are 60HZ @12 db playing up to [email protected] and I love them! Mid bass and tolerance of power and control is just another level of performance... 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Carlton9000 (Sep 16, 2017)

Nice work on the CC. I have just started a mild install on my 2010.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Carlton9000 said:


> Nice work on the CC. I have just started a mild install on my 2010.


More work on the horizon  but closer to finish























Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Carlton9000 (Sep 16, 2017)

I like your signature.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Carlton9000 said:


> I like your signature.


Well not only that more on the way  
Samsung tablet will be in soon also, new sub and I believe I'm funny done for 2017! LoL
















Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## chasingSQ (Sep 25, 2017)

great build ! i loved my cc i spent close to 3 years tuning and tweaking it but never really got it to a perfect point system wise .. i hate the front doors that plastic inner door panel was the death of me . i had a set of h.a.t se 3 ways in it .


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

audirsfaux said:


> great build ! i loved my cc i spent close to 3 years tuning and tweaking it but never really got it to a perfect point system wise .. i hate the front doors that plastic inner door panel was the death of me . i had a set of h.a.t se 3 ways in it .



I love the car and everything about it, I had VW before so this is only getting better, and also an Audi A4.

Thank you for the kind words on the build, it took me a long time with some help of friends.

As far as Hybird Audio goes, it vibrate that much and you heard unwanted sound from your doors on hybrids? where they 8" or 6".... 
I had these set of speakers in my TL and yea I never found a problem with vibration, now these SI that I have these are a beast and trust me you really need to be creative and sound proof the doors.
But again its a different driver all the way around. 


I have zero issues with the sound or any vibrations on my doors.. but also they are treated very well.

I really like Hybrid Drivers... their 3-4" midrange is and tweeters are freeken awesome!


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Pillars build  
I can't wait to get them in.


























































Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## chasingSQ (Sep 25, 2017)

second worse thing about this car ,,lol getting the a pillars clean to wrap them when its time and there is no way to get the oem fabric to match . anywhere ! looks good though


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

audirsfaux said:


> second worse thing about this car ,,lol getting the a pillars clean to wrap them when its time and there is no way to get the oem fabric to match . anywhere ! looks good though


It's ok. I'll do black so it matches the dash ,

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## jackk (Dec 27, 2010)

Still watching here. Nice  I need to do my first A pillar work for the TL too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

jackk said:


> Still watching here. Nice  I need to do my first A pillar work for the TL too.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Kinda pain in the rear end but it will get done  will work on it today.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

^^^. I’m sure that you’ll not only start it, but you’ll crush it in a good way.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Coppertone said:


> ^^^. I’m sure that you’ll not only start it, but you’ll crush it in a good way.


Thank you Sr. Will post pics and progress tonight

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

It will give me something to look forward to while I am laid up .


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Coppertone said:


> It will give me something to look forward to while I am laid up .


Geezzzzzz.... They cut your ass up pretty well my friend. Wishing you fast recovery...

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Lol, from what I am being told it’s actually one of the better looking surgeries .


----------



## jackk (Dec 27, 2010)

quickaudi07 said:


> Kinda pain in the rear end but it will get done  will work on it today.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk




I’m sure you will knock it out of the park! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

I had an awesome time with my Pops last night. He came down to the garage to help me out. It was fun to see him helping me out vs me doing the work on my own. For the first time he did not complain about taking the car apart.  

We wrapped the pillers to be ready for fiberglasing... He also helped me make the cradle for andriod tablet... 

Son and Pops love....













































Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

There will be new upgrade to the game...

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

It's been a while since I did a little update. Soon to be done with my pillars. Did them the first time but there was something I didn't like so I redid them..












































Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

BTW going back to 3 way lol









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## chasingSQ (Sep 25, 2017)

what do you like better the af or the ap?


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

audirsfaux said:


> what do you like better the af or the ap?


Don't know yet but you can't beat the frogs 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

There is a reason why I'm building these pillars, to try it out. If I won't like it. I'm going back to frogs 

But either product you can't go wrong I love these frogs and even thinking of going with AF subs !

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## chasingSQ (Sep 25, 2017)

quickaudi07 said:


> There is a reason why I'm building these pillars, to try it out. If I won't like it. I'm going back to frogs
> 
> But either product you can't go wrong I love these frogs and even thinking of going with AF subs !
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk



good idea i love my gb12 , its an amazing sub for sure


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Little update  new pillars are soon to be!























Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Also bought a little heater for the cold days 









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## jackk (Dec 27, 2010)

Working hard man keep it up! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

jackk said:


> Working hard man keep it up!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank You.

Getting there,  I just want this car to be done, its hard to find time at the same time and $.

But I got everything to have it completed, and There might be more upgrade and update soon enough UGH LoL


----------



## jackk (Dec 27, 2010)

quickaudi07 said:


> Thank You.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Oh more upgrade & updates, nice! Looking forward to see it. 

On the same boat here on time & $ management... I’ve been lazy... need to figure out how to execute the installation plan after I bought the Utopia set from Elektra. So seeing how hard u r working on the install gave me some momentum to doing something lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chasingSQ (Sep 25, 2017)

time to invest in a vag-com . vw owners best friend


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

audirsfaux said:


> time to invest in a vag-com . vw owners best friend


So far so good, no complains on the car, I didn't add any upgrades, or apr chip or anything... I just want the car to run, I had Audi B7 before with 2.0T and it was tuned, exhaust and other stuff, and that thing kept failing left and right... i got sick of it. 
I dont want the same thing to happen to this car.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

I pulled a plug on a new sub! ..... To Be Continue !


----------



## chasingSQ (Sep 25, 2017)

pillars looking good, now finish it ! lol . and cant wait to see that sub .


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

audirsfaux said:


> pillars looking good, now finish it ! lol . and cant wait to see that sub .


Thank You, they are 90% finished


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

It's for Shure working progress, but they are almost done. 
The pillars had hole in there that's where the fake vent was, I had to close that up so there is no reflection coming through. Saturday more sanding and hopefully it would be the final step. Than wrap them and call it a day 






























Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

I also will be redoing my trunk all over again  no good !

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

These guys have been sanded more and they are ready for a wraping 

































































Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## AccordUno (Aug 7, 2009)

Where did you find an OTG cable that worked with your table to charge it? I passed on the Samsung because I couldn't find one and getting tired of my nexus 7 tablet (8gb internal memory).. I got a LG LTE tablet that I want to use and running into the same issue finding a OTG cable for it. it's currently Hit or Miss on the one I got for it..


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

AccordUno said:


> Where did you find an OTG cable that worked with your table to charge it? I passed on the Samsung because I couldn't find one and getting tired of my nexus 7 tablet (8gb internal memory).. I got a LG LTE tablet that I want to use and running into the same issue finding a OTG cable for it. it's currently Hit or Miss on the one I got for it..


Thats the same reason why i passed on Samsung Tab S3 9.7"

so I decided to use iPad, but just sold the one that was up for sale and decided to buy another one with ceular chip on board for gps, and few other things.

This is camera kit that i have used for the tablet.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Apple-Ligh...d=192394640611&_trksid=p2385738.c100677.m4598


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

I have finished my pillars and will be installing them soon. Its to brutal cold, not that I will be doing this outside but, I will have to re-run some cables, and get rid of some cables, and so on.. list goes on...

But this is my little video of making the pillars 

https://photos.google.com/share/AF1...?key=ZksyREJ5RnBCbmpRa1RGaU1Qb2Q0M3BRaTVLb19B


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Early present from Stereo Integrity HST15
















Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

Looks like a beast. What's up with the edge of the surround though? Is there something that is supposed to go around it to finish it off?


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

No that's how it is. But I will make a front baffle to cover it up once it gets installed 

https://youtu.be/0PtniYcv3tI

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

Are you going to do an enclosure or IB?


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Sealed ,2 cubs

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

Niebur3 said:


> Looks like a beast. What's up with the edge of the surround though? Is there something that is supposed to go around it to finish it off?


I was thinking the same thing...its is a beautiful driver, but at first it seemed like it needed a little rubber gasket or something to finish it off. But after looking at it for a little bit i kind of like seeing the glue squeeze out..kind of rugged looking


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Hard in the hood look lol..


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

miniSQ said:


> I was thinking the same thing...its is a beautiful driver, but at first it seemed like it needed a little rubber gasket or something to finish it off. But after looking at it for a little bit i kind of like seeing the glue squeeze out..kind of rugged looking


Yes it is glue... But one of a kind to hold everything in place 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Talk about stepping it up lol, it’s special glue made for Mario.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Coppertone said:


> Talk about stepping it up lol, it’s special glue made for Mario.


No no no... Glue is not made for me but the sub is 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Oh I know Mario lol, I’m just messing with you my friend.


----------



## Huckleberry Sound (Jan 17, 2009)

Amazing!!!!


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Coppertone said:


> Oh I know Mario lol, I’m just messing with you my friend.


Like wise buddy... I so can't wait but the temperature is crazy!









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Guys honestly this is one massive mother F-er of a sub. I had nonidea it's that gigantic at first untill I opened the box and pulled it out. It's honestly breath taking. And big WoW factor at the same time. The big challenge is the weight but at the same time if I think about it. I had 2 subs before in different cars and it was more than what this monster is. 

This is going to be a cool experience of having a 15" woofer in the car... 



Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

I wonder if your enclosure you build should have something to support the magnet. That way there is less pressure on the screws.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

I will use double. Double front 3/4" baffle nick support me with some crazy strong screws so we will see  

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

How much does the subwoofer weigh on its own Mario ?


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Coppertone said:


> How much does the subwoofer weigh on its own Mario ?


Well it is a monster 75lb-80lb

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

It's a size of a big can LoL









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## chasingSQ (Sep 25, 2017)

i would definitely build a magnet support for the sub in the box , .


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

That's my plan... 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

I have all my drivers and it’s time to put them in to good use.

New pillars will be build on Saturday...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

That ass is something else 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jscoyne2 (Oct 29, 2014)

Same lol









Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

quickaudi07 said:


> That is something else
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Oh I so can’t wait fak!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

rton20s said:


>


Right lol


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

As much as I change things around ughhh, I did some work over the weekend, I have noticed few things and I was so impressed, I have sound dead are the whole rear deck and truck area I am completely shocked how much improvement it made,






































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

As usual Mario I look forward to your enthusiasm about doing things. You’re one of the reasons why I still get sooo excited about this hobby of ours.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Coppertone said:


> As usual Mario I look forward to your enthusiasm about doing things. You’re one of the reasons why I still get sooo excited about this hobby of ours.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk




Thank you so Much for these kinds words buddy, you have been following my build of TL and now this CC.. I promise myself all the time, this is my last car, my last build.. Right! lol


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Ha, where would the fun be in that ?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Coppertone said:


> Ha, where would the fun be in that ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk




Unfortunately nowhere lolzz


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Trunk redone is being in process will post pics when done, pillars are being processed now, will post pics when done , 8" mids will be installed soon.. that's still in process will update when done  the car is apart and will post pics when done LoL!

Damn it, let the fun begin! 



















































Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Looking good as usual Mario and nice to see you aren’t letting setbacks stop you.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Coppertone said:


> Looking good as usual Mario and nice to see you aren’t letting setbacks stop you.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I keep telling myself this is the last install lol FML!


I think this will be uniqe!

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

As long as you are enjoying yourself, there is nothing wrong with continuing the way that you are lol.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

I keep telling myself the same thing 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Sanding will never end  LoL






























Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Prep work for little setup 





































Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Rear baffle is completed. Wrap it and install it. One amp will be going up against the rear deck, the other one will be inside of the box. 
Quick connectors are for fast connect and dissconnect. Everything will be pulled out with in 5 minutes.


























































Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

I have also decided to flockit my pillars... Should be interesting  never done such a thing. ! 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Truthunter (Jun 15, 2015)

I notice your using a power/ground/fused distribution block on top of the battery. I saw that exact product on amazon/ebay and was compelled to order it but concerned about the build quality.

Did you have any issues with it?... like stripped machine screw holes, screws that bottom out before clamping a fuse, or the metal blocks easily moving around on the plastic base?


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Truthunter said:


> I notice your using a power/ground/fused distribution block on top of the battery. I saw that exact product on amazon/ebay and was compelled to order it but concerned about the build quality.
> 
> Did you have any issues with it?... like stripped machine screw holes, screws that bottom out before clamping a fuse, or the metal blocks easily moving around on the plastic base?


This is older Audison fuse distro block. I had it for quiet a long time and it's been in 2 other cars that I had. 

Screws on this device are awesome and strong. I have not striped them at all and I make sure everything is tight and clamped.

It's the best fuse block I ever had. Bought it from a member there for about $70, and it did me good for the last 4-5 years.
Just make sure you use high quality tools to right the screws. And you are set. 


Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Truthunter (Jun 15, 2015)

I see. I cornfused it with these cheap imitations: https://www.amazon.com/Audio-Stereo-Holder-Distribution-Fuses/dp/B078SCQJNM/ref=sr_1_1_sspa?ie=UTF8&qid=1523795054&sr=8-1-spons&keywords=4ga+distribution+block&psc=1


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

As usual Mario your excitement about your build is what keeps me excited that you are sharing it. Looking forward to the many stages that it will go through soon. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Truthunter said:


> I see. I cornfused it with these cheap imitations: https://www.amazon.com/Audio-Stereo...1-spons&keywords=4ga+distribution+block&psc=1


https://www.abt.com/product/100890/...4-Way-Fuse-And-Distribution-Block-SFD41C.html

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Coppertone said:


> As usual Mario your excitement about your build is what keeps me excited that you are sharing it. Looking forward to the many stages that it will go through soon.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thank you Sr. This is the last stage and I don't want to change anything at this current moment, my front stage at this moment is unreal and so clean and focused. 
Each time I get in my car I simply love it. I need to finish the car up !
Hahahah









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Ok I have to ask lol, what’s up with the red JBL tube ?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Coppertone said:


> Ok I have to ask lol, what’s up with the red JBL tube ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


That's my front stage for now just to have music while driving 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Now that’s funny but I totally see your point. I was without music for 6 months on my one car. Thankfully I just had a custom exhaust installed and man that was some great sounds. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kanadian-kaos (Sep 12, 2010)

At first I was confused why the baffle was so thick for your subwoofer and it looked like you were using 1 inch MDF in places.... then I scrolled up and saw your subwoofer! Yikes. Nice build. Those a pillars look like they will create a nice sound stage.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Thank you... I'm going different direction when it comes to subs. SI sub is beautiful and quality but I had to go different route for different reasons. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## chasingSQ (Sep 25, 2017)

quickaudi07 said:


> Thank you... I'm going different direction when it comes to subs. SI sub is beautiful and quality but I had to go different route for different reasons.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


because you were opposed to hauling it in a trailer behind the car ? lol


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

audirsfaux said:


> because you were opposed to hauling it in a trailer behind the car ? lol


Something like that. It's a challenge of what I'm doing and it's more fun and complicated that way 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan750iL (Jan 16, 2016)

quickaudi07 said:


> Thank you... I'm going different direction when it comes to subs. SI sub is beautiful and quality but I had to go different route for different reasons.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


That's too bad. I know you were excited to get that beast.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Dan750iL said:


> That's too bad. I know you were excited to get that beast.


Yes I do.. and did. But it's just the crazy LB that scares me having it in the car  

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

The wait is over and car is 95% completed.
I have almost finished my system and it's absolutely insaine. I still have few more things Todo, but at least it's playing and I'm loven it. 
Front stage is unreal good. Clean, and these 8" are something else...
NZ3 are beautiful just little more tuning to my liking.
Subs in IB sound beautiful, I like it loud and these have no problem what so ever to put it down how I like it. They play smooth, very detailed and accurate as far as what I get on rta.
It get down, it gets low, it might not be SQ per say,, but I always liked it louder than most people and this is it.. I'm just going to enjoy it...

iPad Pro 256GB and LTE on the fly
Zepco AP6 ch
Mosconi Zero1
Helix DSP Pro and director
NZ3s
Audio Development W800NEO
2 OnCore XW15 in IB setup




































































































Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

Very cool!


----------



## GreatLaBroski (Jan 20, 2018)

Sweet! How do you like those AP NZ3 AlBe’s?


----------



## truckguy (Sep 2, 2013)

I’d really like to hear a setup like this someday. Two 15s have to pretty impressive. Oncore was always on my list to try. The shallows 10s were too deep for me to get them in my truck.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

GreatLaBroski said:


> Sweet! How do you like those AP NZ3 AlBe’s?


They are absolutely awesome ! I run them without tweeters and they are simply amazing.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

truckguy said:


> I’d really like to hear a setup like this someday. Two 15s have to pretty impressive. Oncore was always on my list to try. The shallows 10s were too deep for me to get them in my truck.


These 15" are something else for sure. They get low and play without much effort.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## GreatLaBroski (Jan 20, 2018)

quickaudi07 said:


> GreatLaBroski said:
> 
> 
> > Sweet! How do you like those AP NZ3 AlBe’s?
> ...


Great to hear, I have a set sitting next to me 

How low did you manage to cross them over?


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

What size is your main power and what optical cable you using ??? Build is fantastic !! Love those ocore subs 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

GreatLaBroski said:


> Great to hear, I have a set sitting next to me
> 
> How low did you manage to cross them over?


I have them crossed at [email protected] all the way to the top 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## GreatLaBroski (Jan 20, 2018)

quickaudi07 said:


> I have them crossed at [email protected] all the way to the top
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Thanks, sweet build you've got there!


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

quickaudi07 said:


> Since last Friday, I have been working on the car like a crazy mad dog, but its all worth it.
> 
> Last Friday I have done few things, and they are:
> 
> ...




What size is you main power cable . I am gonna use 2 guage welding wire for mine. But if I need to run 0 for 2 amp setup I might wait. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AyOne (Sep 24, 2016)

Damn bro those subs look amazing! How do like that IB sound!?!?!??


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

optimaprime said:


> What size is you main power cable . I am gonna use 2 guage welding wire for mine. But if I need to run 0 for 2 amp setup I might wait.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Depending on how powerful amps you going to run I didn't worry too much because I have another battery Vin the trunk so I ran 2/0 gauge welding cable. If I will need to rerun it, I will do full 0 gauge welding cable.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

GreatLaBroski said:


> Thanks, sweet build you've got there!


Thank you it's truly amazing 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

AyOne said:


> Damn bro those subs look amazing! How do like that IB sound!?!?!??


F-ing loving it it's bad ass !! 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## AyOne (Sep 24, 2016)

quickaudi07 said:


> F-ing loving it it's bad ass !!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


IB FTW! And I don’t mean for the win :laugh:


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

AyOne said:


> IB FTW! And I don’t mean for the win


I heard 2 idmax and think to myself damn lol I need IB in my life !!

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

I haven't pushed the subs hard yet or the whole system. Mosconi amp can't keep up. The fans go on at full tilt. I ordered some fans with high flow and low DB nosie to get the air moving. But other than that... It friend my teeth a little... That's how crazy it gets. Shakes my car quiet well.  

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Oh oh Mario, may be time to grab another set of amps if you are looking for that “ quiet “ time ?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Coppertone said:


> Oh oh Mario, may be time to grab another set of amps if you are looking for that “ quiet “ time ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Nah I like class AB on the subs  I'm going Todo some power wire upgrade on the mosconi amp. That might be one of the reason why is getting a bit warm. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

It’s funny as my Mosconi amps used to get a little warm, but then again I was never pushing my system.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

I don't push it either... It gets very loud without much effort. Or maybe I'm just so used too not having music for several months and I'm going away from this big bass boom stuff and just want to enjoy clean music !

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Now there is always that possibility. Did I miss the photos of your IB install ?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Coppertone said:


> Now there is always that possibility. Did I miss the photos of your IB install ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Looks Like it, look up buddy  hehehehe or go back a page  :laugh:


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Lol, I’m sorry I actually had seen them. Too many things going on with my brain after that accident. Hard to focus on things that are right in front of me.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Got a chance to finally install 8" drivers.  

Audio Development W800NEO

OMG! they are wonderful 
















Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

I, telling you I need to make a trek to see you just to see your enthusiasm in person Mario.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Coppertone said:


> I, telling you I need to make a trek to see you just to see your enthusiasm in person Mario.


Thank you buddy. Yes come on by anytime 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

I had this amp before, and for some odd reason I can't get away from it. 

Audison LKr 1.2
This amp is brand new and I'm the first owner of it. 

Subs sound so musical now 









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Mario, that looks fantastic and I’m sure it sounds as good as it looks.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Thank you so much Sr. Yes it does sound fantastic....


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

That is absolutely stunning!!!


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

You should hear it in person it's jaw dropping.
When I want it to Rock... Holy damn ! When I want pure SQ and playing high res files or flac. OMG! Everything dissapears it's absolutely mind blowing... And I'm in learning process of tuning. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## jackk (Dec 27, 2010)

quickaudi07 said:


> You should hear it in person it's jaw dropping.
> When I want it to Rock... Holy damn ! When I want pure SQ and playing high res files or flac. OMG! Everything dissapears it's absolutely mind blowing... And I'm in learning process of tuning.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk




Cannot imagine how EDIT: GOOD it sounds! Wish I live close to u so I could check it out 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

About 2 wonderful weeks ago, I had some car issues. I heard some noise from exhaust that was unwanted. I thought it might be a flax pipe on the exhaust where is times from a turbo as called down pipe. 

Decided I will tune the car a little and put high flow cat, with 3" downpipe Soni could go stage 2 tune on the car. 

We it turns out to be that my turbo has a broke bracket and air leaks, also these little aluminum blades broke because the housing inside of a turbine had shifted. 

I did the want this experience sive repair on the car, I took a to a shop where they only deal with high end cars and also do tuning to Audi, Benz, VW, and other German cars. I knew I'm in good hands. I decided to go with little bigger turbo.. and I'm loving it.

Car was 200hp, now it's ,350hp.

This is how this car should be from the factory, totally different animal. 
Just wanted to share..

System sounds amazing as always 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## nyquistrate (Apr 17, 2011)

Any audio updates?


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Yes always  I'll update it later


nyquistrate said:


> Any audio updates?


Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

New baffle is in. New amp is behind the subs.. and more update soon









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## jackk (Dec 27, 2010)

quickaudi07 said:


> New baffle is in. New amp is behind the subs.. and more update soon
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nice! I’ve been reading about the zapco AP. Curious how you like it compared to the audison. 

I’m in the middle of installing the focal kit 7 in the TL. Really curious how it would sound w/ the AP 150.6 with the crossblock. 

Keep the updates coming!! 

Cheers


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Mario I’m really looking forward to hearing your thoughts on those new Zapco amps.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Beautiful amp, very powerful, does a great job. Dynamics are great, my widebands Sound wonderful even at the top end .. very clean. My gains are down all the way have not touched them since I bought the amp. I have gains picked up on DSP by 2db helix DSP Pro.

I'm very happy with it., No high end or SQ should have any kind of crossovers on it... That takes away the melody, sound, power, and clean output from beautiful amplifier.

But more updates on the way  stay tuned... A lot has happened and I can't wait for more to come... 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Not to mention I had the amp bridged for 8" mids... And it was just too much 500 w rms to each 8" was just mind blowing even at low gain output the amp screamed the power... But oh boy did it get warm lol I'm very happy with it... But as I stated more update... Don't want mention anything and when first meet of comes appears in 2018.. trunk or amps won't be shown... I'm no show off so yeah ..  I will update more pictures .. just been busy as hell 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Justintime (Sep 23, 2014)

Quickaudi,
Very nice build, love the subs set up. What sound deadening material do you use and the noise cancelling rubber you mentioned in post 299? I tried Second skin luxury pro, but it is too thick and I cannot put the car door back on. Thank you for the info


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Here is my plan of car audio for this car and hopefully I will be supper happy.. which I am at this moment. 
This car has gone through so many changes, I feel like the more things are taken apart regardless of broke clips or parts being removed without braking... I feel like the car is faling apart its self. Maybe that's just my input visual aspect of this.

Ok back in to car audio 

I want to run all Audioble Physics Speakers as my front stage!

Why I felt in love with NZ3 widebands, and support that I get from AP is absolutely stunning.

Recently I have placed my order on a beautiful amplifier for my sub duty.. this will be Boland Audio, and hopefully by next year Boland audio will come out with 6ch version which I will be getting.

I have talked to the owner several times, always answers my questions, always polite and yes it might be a small company but his Amplifier is like sweet Dove ice cream! It's unique, it's special, and I like to be different and not run the same amplifier as everyone is running. I just like to be different and try something that I have never tried.

Zapco amp will still stay in its place where it is. It won't be changed because I will most likely run 3 way up front with RG50 tweeter from AP.
Doors will be redone to get more open output from it. So some things are in the plan.... Let's see how it all goes.... 

The new baffle in the trunk has saved me so much more room. Subs were pushed back about 15" towards the cabin and oh boy... That has made a huge change on sound output, it's tight, fast, accurate even more, and that hit from bass or kick you actually get it in your chest. I simply love it. The sub stage reproduction sounds like I'm listening to home tower speakers... Absolutely incredible low end reproduction, and oh my I could keep going and going . Let's just say it's worth the extra work!

I know and I beleave I would want to try 18" next year lolzzz....
Just Kidding 15" do enough of damage to my car!

I also wanted to put one amp behind the subs towards the cabin, well Zapco fitted like a glove... 
Made a little plate for it, wrap it, pre drilled, lifted with spacers so it has room to breath and no issues. All wires were tech flax done and was that a pain and time consuming.

All RCA in my car are provided by Joe from WestCo.

Soon I will do seal panels and place the tweeter there.. this should be exiting and more sanding! Lolzzz but that's the joy of fabrication!

I know new AP will be out shortly so hope to get a replacement and go from there but I want to see if I will need a tweeter first 

Other than that... Not much has changed, I don't have IPad in my dash. I'm running Samsung Galaxy Tab S2, with Lava computer that will do charge and OTG. I also have 256gb SD card in the tablet with internet on the fly from T-Mobile!
Why Samsung and not I pad?? Flexibility of what I want to do with it and not be limited by Apple!


































































Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Great work Mario, I’m going to pm you as to not clutter your wonderful build post.


----------



## Black Rain (Feb 27, 2011)

quickaudi07 said:


> Finally started on my build. This morning i cant feel my legs or fingers but it was worth it.
> 
> Went to a buddy of mine from ISQ group, he has a heated garage which was awesome..
> 
> ...


I am assuming that the openings for the speaker wires are not large enough for the cables to have Techflkex on them? Am I right to assume that the wires had to be split to fit though the molex? Awesome buildlog. Thanks in advance.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Oh my I didn’t see that, that is correct I used 12 and &14 g wire I had to drill out the moles a little, externally pain in the ass job that’s for sure !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

As many of you know me the changes never stops and I think it stops right here! I need trim panel for the sub and I’m done 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

quickaudi07 said:


> As many of you know me the changes never stops and I think it stops right here! I need trim panel for the sub and I’m done
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that one of Nick’s 24’s?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## clange2485 (Dec 10, 2020)

bertholomey said:


> Is that one of Nick’s 24’s?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


If I remember correctly that’s one of his 18’s but now that you brought it up. Mario before you build that trim panel have you looked into a 24”? 🤣 I know you’re neighbors can already hear you coming but you could give them more notice.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

clange2485 said:


> If I remember correctly that’s one of his 18’s but now that you brought it up. Mario before you build that trim panel have you looked into a 24”?  I know you’re neighbors can already hear you coming but you could give them more notice.


Too funny, I’m sure they love me with passion!
I was i was in between 24” and 18” I went with 18” because is not as deep as the 24”. Otherwise I would go bigger 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Black Rain (Feb 27, 2011)

Which ARC amps are those? They look like the (2) 1000.4.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

One is 6ch with build in PS8pro
And the other one is 1000.4 bridges 2 ch for sub duty.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Black Rain (Feb 27, 2011)

quickaudi07 said:


> One is 6ch with build in PS8pro
> And the other one is 1000.4 bridges 2 ch for sub duty.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Wow, that's 250wrms to the front stage and around 600wrms on the sub? Those amps seem impressive.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Black Rain said:


> Wow, that's 250wrms to the front stage and around 600wrms on the sub? Those amps seem impressive.


No, 175x6 for the front stage, 1400 to a sub. 
4ch is bridged @4 ohm 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## clange2485 (Dec 10, 2020)

[


quickaudi07 said:


> As many of you know me the changes never stops and I think it stops right here! I need trim panel for the sub and I’m done
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It’s been a couple months, what’s the new plan? 😆


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

clange2485 said:


> [
> 
> 
> It’s been a couple months, what’s the new plan?


You very funny guy ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

